
Launch of Worlds Largest Rocket Delta IV Heavy with NROL-37 (2016) - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCy401hkXuk
======
curtis
Falcon Heavy may be the most massive current launch vehicle, but I think the
Delta IV Heavy still beats it by volume. Like many people, I'd been waiting
for the Falcon Heavy launch for years. But I was just thinking that the launch
itself was not all that more dramatic that the Delta IV Heavy.

------
saravana85
wooow... awesome

